# What am I building this time??



## Mike1950

David and Scott are the ones that inadvertently inspired me to start this project. I won't say why yet until somebody guess's what it is. You have to be specific. I only have used this process once and if I fall on my face we can all get a few laughs. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I am sure there will be failures before finished.( which may be a while-Kathie is wanting me to build a couple pieces of furniture-but the rules are- no concept drawings-no buildy- I am married and know how to stay out of trouble----well sometimes :dash2::dash2::dash2: ) I will post a picture a day until guessed. Also along the way I will explain what I am doing and how. Enjoy..........

[attachment=17198]


----------



## kweinert

A veneer hula hoop.

No?


----------



## jimmyjames

Something involving woven wicker, i guess a chair/chairs, or is that bamboo? Or a bunch of edge banding? Hmmmm


----------



## Brink

In my world, that's the first step in lamp shades, or jewelry.


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Something involving woven wicker, i guess a chair/chairs, or is that bamboo? Or a bunch of edge banding? Hmmmm



Pretty good guess -so far white oak edge banding- woven-no WAY..........


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> In my world, that's the first step in lamp shades, or jewelry.



I am going to make lamps for chrismas this year but nope.........


----------



## NYWoodturner

A coiled hollow form or vase?


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> A coiled hollow form or vase?



Sorry- You are the vase guy-me no way.....


----------



## jimmyjames

Hmmmm.... can i get a hint and ask how many feet of edge banding you will be using?


----------



## jimmyjames

And will you be using it as edge banding?


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Hmmmm.... can i get a hint and ask how many feet of edge banding you will be using?


That is 325' roll I will use 100' of it.  edit- I will use 100' for 2 of them.


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> And will you be using it as edge banding?



No


----------



## Mike Jones

Strips will be steam bent and laminated in a form.....making some chairs for Kathie, or large landing nets for a fisherman, ribs for a canoe???


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Jones said:


> Strips will be steam bent and laminated in a form.....making some chairs for Kathie, or large landing nets for a fisherman, ribs for a canoe???



Uh oh- not right but the man is getting closer. I thought it would be guessed by the 2nd or third picture but we will get no further then 2. Good guess Mike.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Not a clue as to what you are up to, but I'm subscribed for the fun of the journey!


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Not a clue as to what you are up to, but I'm subscribed for the fun of the journey!



hey I thought you were going to be computerless? does this mean the new one is up and running? 
As far as the build it will be a fun one, M


----------



## Brink

I figgered it out! 

It's going to be a steam bent, laminated, bench broom containment unit.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a clue as to what you are up to, but I'm subscribed for the fun of the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey I thought you were going to be computerless? does this mean the new one is up and running?
> As far as the build it will be a fun one, M
Click to expand...

Nope, still pounding on the old one :sad: I hand off the computers this afternoon.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I figgered it out!
> 
> It's going to be a steam bent, laminated, bench broom containment unit.



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Brink that is a very rare sighting of my foxtail, usually contained under a pile of chips.


----------



## Mike1950

Picture 2

[attachment=17296]


----------



## jimmyjames

Chair back


----------



## Brink

jimmyjames said:


> Chair back



A hoop back?


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Chair back



Not even close.


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chair back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hoop back?
Click to expand...


Nope...............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Breadbox. Antique radio. Jewelry box. Three strikes, I'm out.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Breadbox. Antique radio. Jewelry box. Three strikes, I'm out.



We have a winner- Jewelry box- Hell I thought that part would be easy- what do I build boxes of some kind- small to big. - now for the process?


----------



## Kevin

Well I want my bag of sawdust for winning the contest. Of course finding enough sawdust on your shop floor to make up a bag may be difficult, being the neat freak that you are. 

:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Well I want my bag of sawdust for winning the contest. Of course finding enough sawdust on your shop floor to make up a bag may be difficult, being the neat freak that you are.
> 
> :lolol:



Actually for a very brief and I mean VERY BRIEF moment in time- My shop floor is clean. I cleaned it yesterday and planed a bunch of 15" wide walnut today- found some copper roofing nails about a foot inside tree but found them before they got my blades.


----------



## Kevin

An occasional hunk of copper especially that small won't be too hard on your carbide cutters. Copper is much softer than carbide. If you're running HSS blades in your planer though they will nick the blades for sure and even gouge them deeply depending on the mass of the hunk, even though HSS is harder also. But because the blades come to such a thin edge that's what gets them. Glad you found them first though that's the best medicine.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I can't wait to see this one evolve. Subscribed !


----------



## Mike1950

Ok here is the 3rd picture- bent laminations- so mike was close. DKMD started me thinking about them again with his white oak handles. After I dug my white oak veneer out there were a couple pieces of nice figured veneer for the sides. Then NYwoodturner and I traded and the curly cherry veneer cinched it. I had to try a bent lamination again. I did my bar that way about 5 yrs ago using mahogany and it was fun and turned out great. Mahogany bends easy . I saw the white oak banding already rolled up and thought that would even give me a head start. I have glued 2 up and it was easy. Then I started on the cherry. I knew it would not be as easy- boy was that an understatement. 1/8 thick the first one went easy after that even cooking them on my stove I broke 8 getting 6 glued.:dash2::dash2::fit::fit::dash2::dash2: What a helluva mess glue all over. Well now I am down to 8 pcs=3/4 instead of 6. seems like it will work. The first one has to dry till morning and I will try again. I only made 1 form to reduce the chance for error.
I allowed for 1/4" of springback on each side. I figured that I would only get an 1/8th but would rather have outside pushing in then the opposite. On the oak I ended up with exactly 1/8 inch on each side. The hard part of this build will be the curved top panel on each side. Here is picture of first glue up.

[attachment=17389]


----------



## Mike1950

Here are the pictures of the 2 oak ones. with a little luck I will end up with 2 cherry boxes. The process will be slow- 1. only one form 2. Honey do- furniture.

[attachment=17395]

[attachment=17396]


----------



## Mike1950

Well I got the second cherry frame glued. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Broken cherry pcs all over. I highly recommend if you are trying for a 6.5 inch radius to use nothing thicker then 1/16th. I will only do one cherry at this time the third will be mahagony- Scott included some absolutely beautiful crotch veneer and I have a couple very nice door inset pcs.


----------



## Mike1950

I glued the first mahogany frame this morning. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Success rate was a little better then cherry but oak is by far the easiest. Probably stored in roll helped and by it's nature easier to bend. If you want to play with tight radius bent lams- use quarter sawn white oak.
I ran one through the jointer ,table saw and sanded it to 180. I will post a picture later today. Turned out nice.


----------



## Mike1950

Ok it has been a while but I am almost done with honey do list. Have not done much to these-sanded and got the 2 oak the same size and square-which was a little more difficult then I anticipated. 
QUESTION????? they are 3/4 thick. In 1/4 inch I want to put a 3/16 groove for the panel to inset into. I cannot think of how I am going to keep it consistent through the circle. Maybe I use a rabbet bit on the circle and match a vertical groove. anybody have any thoughts.
One other thought is to make a template for the router to ride in so it can only cut the groove- just thinkin out loud.. HMMMMMM 

[attachment=18699]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I agree with you Mike, a router and a pilot bearing on a rabbit bit or a piloted slot cutter if their is such a thing. Even if you made a pattern for the router to follow you would still need a pilot bearing.:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks greg, I experimented with a way and got 2/3'ds of radius but cannot get all. So I am going to plan B- the rabbet. I wanted a groove because of the arched panel. But this will work. Round flat work aint easy. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo

Now this is awesome. Love it.


----------



## jimmyjames

Any updates mr mike?


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Any updates mr mike?



I am finishing my honey do list and this will be my next project once I get the 2 tables (done) and a small cabinet done. I am also waiting for veneer glue and softener to make veneer more flexible.


----------



## Mike1950

Had Time in between gluing up panels. decided I would stop thinking about how to do it and just do it. frame work is close. Not as hard as it seems so far. 

[attachment=18774]


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's not where I pictured the groove being, now I see your dilemma. For that one I would have used a template with a piloted bit. Do tell how you did it.:dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not where I pictured the groove being, now I see your dilemma. For that one I would have used a template with a piloted bit. Do tell how you did it.:dunno:



That is a failed groove -it will be the back inset for back. There will be a groove in the cross frame pieces and in the arched pieces . there will be an arched panel that fills the hole. Well at least that is the plan. But you have answered my question. A template and pilot bit will work.


----------



## Mike1950

Well I am back- 2 tables -finished and a little cabinet for sitting room- almost finished- honey -do's- son of credenza is next but I am going to finish a few of these jewelry boxes before I start on that.
Joinery- I am addicted to joinery being able to put something together and have it stay that way without glue- probably just like having the perfect shavings coming off a turning!! 
Framework is complete pretty simple-mortise and tennon. 
Test lamination for thickness. Then the good stuff starts- the curved laminations. I am debating but I think the curved part of door will need to be laminated also- I know there are other ways but?? This first one will be slow because all the forms need to be made but after that I will be on a roll.
PS. White oak is a very beautiful wood!! A little harder to work with then walnut but nice none the less. Enjoy-I know I sure am. 

[attachment=19684]

[attachment=19685]


----------



## GROOVY

what you got under them clamps?


----------



## Mike1950

GROOVY said:


> what you got under them clamps?



Mike I have flat panels made with laminated oak veneer. I am gauging how many I need to get 3/16". That way when I do the curved panel there will be one less piece of guess work. I just took it out and it is 3/16's so I am good to go. Now I need to cut the groove that they go into and start on the curved panel form. This sucker is going to come together fast now. I am looking forward to making a walnut, maple, cherry and mahogany one. I have a couple surprises coming.............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> GROOVY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you got under them clamps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple surprises coming.............
Click to expand...


OOOOH! I like surprises.


----------



## Mrfish55

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOVY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you got under them clamps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple surprises coming.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOOH! I like surprises.
Click to expand...


I love surprises too, unless they happen while I'm farting:wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950

Well here we go. Made my curved form today. MDF was my choice of material- hard stable but I sure hate the dust. :dash2::dash2::dash2: It is screwed and glued together. I will sand and put some finish on tomorrow. also make a template to make the groove in the framework- thanks to Greg and his idea it worked quite well. Also fitted the first panel.  If you have not noticed I absolutely love the inset look and curves. I do not know why though- these are a lot of work. It fit, other side will be done tomorrow. I will start on the door frame mold tomorrow also. I decided it would not look right pieced together. These molds and templates take time but the next group of boxes will go along quite nicely will all the forms already made-well at least that is what I keep telling myself.

[attachment=19751]

[attachment=19752]

[attachment=19753]


----------



## Mike1950

The template for the groove. 

[attachment=19754]

[attachment=19755]


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOVY said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you got under them clamps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple surprises coming.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blue Mahoe and IRW ? :naughty2:
Click to expand...


Now I have no Blue ugly florida wood and I do have a few pieces of IRW now that you bring it up........... maybe some door insets???? Na I will stick to the master plan  hold it there aint no plan.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Pretty nifty Mike, Be sure and get a pic with the template, work piece, and router set in place so everyone can see how this works.  Yup it's a lot of work but that makes it even more worthwhile, and like you said, once the templates are made the next batch will go quicker, especially since you won't have to figure everything out.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Pretty nifty Mike, Be sure and get a pic with the template, work piece, and router set in place so everyone can see how this works.  Yup it's a lot of work but that makes it even more worthwhile, and like you said, once the templates are made the next batch will go quicker, especially since you won't have to figure everything out.



I never thought of that but I will. It works slick. I definitely agree on the figuring everything out- makes it a challenge- but that is what makes it fun......


----------



## Mike1950

Rob, I will have to look into or experiment??? to find out if ugly Florida wood bends. We talked about old style box and this sucker is a whole new game. The bendability is critical. Even at 1/16" my failure rate with mahogany(pretty bendable) and cherry is over 50%. this oak was 100% sucess at 3 mm.-1/8+" I have some beech coming and it should bend well. I found that if I pre bent the mahogany overnight-success went up.
Now blue mahoe-euc And IRW - I have no clue and info may not be available. Seems like not everyone does this.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Accent panels now that will work. I will stumble thru this one and then assess what may work.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, I will have to look into or experiment??? to find out if ugly Florida wood bends. We talked about old style box and this sucker is a whole new game. The bendability is critical. Even at 1/16" my failure rate with mahogany(pretty bendable) and cherry is over 50%. this oak was 100% sucess at 3 mm.-1/8+" I have some beech coming and it should bend well. I found that if I pre bent the mahogany overnight-success went up.
> Now blue mahoe-euc And IRW - I have no clue and info may not be available. Seems like not everyone does this.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Accent panels now that will work. I will stumble thru this one and then assess what may work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I am half teasing you. It is cold, I have not left the house and I cant just pick on Kevin :lolol:. The Mahoe seems to be pretty flexible the IRW on the other hand I think would snap and leave some nasty splinters too.
> 
> This is a very cool build are the door faces a radius too ?
Click to expand...


Hey I knew you were half teasing and half crazy Floridian- cold??? you have got to be kidding- it was 25 here this morning...... Yes the door fronts will be arched with insets. Mahogany is not well suited to steam bending and the book says it bends well in bent lams. I used it in my bar and it worked well. This is a 6.5" radius and mahogany was barely better then cherry. I have a set of bent frames of each and will be doing a beech set and a walnut set. After I finish this one- I will be building 5 more. I think frameworks will end up being out of bendable wood and insets will be the accent.

PS.. Thanks for the compliments.................


----------



## Brink

I am really enjoying this build, well done!


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Brink- lot of hand work in this one. I love making boxes.


----------



## Mike1950

Here is the finished form. I used saran wrap to assure the glue not sticking. easier to work with and have stay put then plastic. This is where the rubber meets the road- no turning back now. I clamped it and marked all outside edges for reference points. Tomorrow I will take it out and see how it fits. Probably could remove sooner but I do not want to take a chance. 

[attachment=19796]

[attachment=19797]


----------



## cabomhn

This has been really cool to watch. I really like the idea of press bending thin sheets to make difference forms. Still not entirely sure what you're making but I'm sure it'll be awesome once you're done.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished form. I used saran wrap to assure the glue not sticking. easier to work with and have stay put then plastic. This is where the rubber meets the road- no turning back now. I clamped it and marked all outside edges for reference points. Tomorrow I will take it out and see how it fits. Probably could remove sooner but I do not want to take a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone need a vacuum bag
Click to expand...


I do not quite see how a vacuum bag would work on these curved panels-6" radius-you need some beef.


----------



## jimmyjames

Excellent work mike, i will be following this thread closely :)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now your cooking Mike! I'm with you on the waiting a day to un clamp. I hope the spring back isn't to extreme.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Now your cooking Mike! I'm with you on the waiting a day to un clamp. I hope the spring back isn't to extreme.



Spring back on frames was negligible -I planned on a 1/4" got almost nothing. I have to pull horseshoe apart to get pieces in. It is very strong and wants to stay just like it is.


----------



## Mike1950

Rob, I have never used a vacuum bag- In fact I have only done bent lams once before. But most of what I have read is this is the way. Frame work is 6 layers of white oak bent to 6"+ Radius . panel is 7"x9" 5 layers of white oak veneer. The form is the tough part -after that it is easy. I got my 1 1/4x 3 mm steamed beech today- it will bend also.


----------



## Mike1950

:morning2: I love it when a plan comes together. We all get our ideas for what we build from one place or another. Mine usually come from old pieces of furniture- I have spent a whole lifetime building and looking at old things and asking one question- how was it built. Flatwork wood objects with curves have always fascinated me- there is an elegance to curves and wood. That is what this box is about -curves.

Spring back must have been about the same -it fits perfectly. Now the challenge will be to get it the right size-not quite as easy as the flat panel.

[attachment=19848]

[attachment=19849]

[attachment=19850]


----------



## Mike1950

back again- Trimmed it down to fit on bottom and sides. I will wait till I have opposite side to fit top. Projects are always nice when they get to the spot that your vision becomes visible. Today it did- I can "see" the finished product. It is a ways away but it is there. 

[attachment=19862]


----------



## woodtickgreg

I know what you mean about the curvy thing. It reminds me of old antique radios and juke boxes that played records, grandfather clocks and such.


----------



## GROOVY

I agree I am sure we all like curvy things,


----------



## Mike1950

:dash2::fit::cray::dash2::please2::please2::fit::please2::wtf1::hang1::flag_of_truce::ireful::dash1::wacko2:

Well hopefully you get the idea- these do NOT go together easily. First off I never have done it before 2nd there really is nothing to measure to 3rd the damn thing is round-every little flaw gets in your way- no wonder they invented plastic for round things............. But  Enjoy

[attachment=19938]

[attachment=19940]


----------



## Mrfish55

Love it, looking like a mini juke box, need some mini neon lights!


----------



## Mike1950

Mrfish55 said:


> Love it, looking like a mini juke box, need some mini neon lights!



Real mini juke box- about 14" wide and 20" +- tall 8" deep. Not very big. fun though. thanks


----------



## Mrfish55

Mike1950 said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, looking like a mini juke box, need some mini neon lights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real mini juke box- about 14" wide and 20" +- tall 8" deep. Not very big. fun though. thanks
Click to expand...


That's plenty big enough for an iPod and small speakers, some mini neon and a couple of those Christmas lights with the colored water tubes that bubble and your in business. I've always had a liking for wood with curves, someday I'd like to do a Bombay style chest.


----------



## Kevin

I was thinking Mike may have gotten the contract for the new batch of "green" mail drop boxes for the USPS. No metal manufacturing so no need to use petroleum to make them. Best looking drop boxes I ever seen.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Mike may have gotten the contract for the new batch of "green" mail drop boxes for the USPS. No metal manufacturing so no need to use petroleum to make them. Best looking drop boxes I ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont put them in Greg's neighborhood :lolol:
Click to expand...

Funny!


----------



## Mike1950

Back to craziness of curves. Just figuring out how to measure the bridal joints in the doors was not easy. Next one will have some changes. The insets in the doors just came from someone here- I wonder if you recognize them. Say so if you do, 

[attachment=20762]

[attachment=20763]


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> Back to craziness of curves. Just figuring out how to measure the bridal joints in the doors was not easy. Next one will have some changes. The insets in the doors just came from someone here- I wonder if you recognize them. Say so if you do,



Why I do believe that looks like Goncalo Alves! Excellent use of it. Much better in your hands than mine!


----------



## Mike1950

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to craziness of curves. Just figuring out how to measure the bridal joints in the doors was not easy. Next one will have some changes. The insets in the doors just came from someone here- I wonder if you recognize them. Say so if you do,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I do believe that looks like Goncalo Alves! Excellent use of it. Much better in your hands than mine!
Click to expand...


I thought you would recognize it.


----------



## jimmyjames

Mike you sure do make some cool stuff!


----------



## Mike1950

jimmyjames said:


> Mike you sure do make some cool stuff!



Thanks Jimmy- I think it looks too tall- Kind like some Russian religious box or something- Not done yet but the other 2 will be different. Bent lams are fun so I am going to have to come up with something I like to make with them.
Besides that I have one helluva lot of cool veneer to use.


----------



## Phaedrus

Wow! These are coming along great Mike. I haven't been on the site much in the last few weeks and have missed the excitement. I don't think I would have the patience for all of this steaming, that's for sure. I'll stay tuned for the next installment!


----------



## Mike1950

Phaedrus said:


> Wow! These are coming along great Mike. I haven't been on the site much in the last few weeks and have missed the excitement. I don't think I would have the patience for all of this steaming, that's for sure. I'll stay tuned for the next installment!



Thanks Ben but there is no steaming- bent laminations- thin pieces glued together in a form.


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike you sure do make some cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jimmy- I think it looks too tall- Kind like some Russian religious box or something- Not done yet but the other 2 will be different. Bent lams are fun so I am going to have to come up with something I like to make with them.
> Besides that I have one helluva lot of cool veneer to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right that thing is horribly dis proportioned  Send it to me we have high ceilings to off set that ''hard on the eyes feeling'' of this design flaw.
> 
> :zing:
Click to expand...


Thanks Rob- The door was supposed to stop at top of drawers but when I looked at it there was not enough straight edge on the door for hinges so it got bigger. I have not been able to get around that change in my mind. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Phaedrus

Mike1950 said:


> Phaedrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! These are coming along great Mike. I haven't been on the site much in the last few weeks and have missed the excitement. I don't think I would have the patience for all of this steaming, that's for sure. I'll stay tuned for the next installment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ben but there is no steaming- bent laminations- thin pieces glued together in a form.
Click to expand...


Ha, I knew that. Like I said, I have been away from the forum. The details are all coming back now!


----------



## Mike1950

Been a while since I have posted on this- Been working a little here and there. I have discovered a few important items about bent lams. Maple veneer does not make a very good core- it wrinkles when it dries. :dash2::dash2: I kept trying thinking it was me but then tried white oak for the core and success.
In between gluing, honey do's and the greenhouse I managed to finish the first oak one. Definitely a learning process. I guess that is why I did it..
Need small door latches??? My last effort using magnetic tape was a hopeless failure. I have looked into all kinds of things but none are really proportionate to the size of doors I have been making. Then it dawned on me to try little round 3mm x 1/2 mm rare earth magnets. Set me back a whole 8 bucks for 30. Inset into frame and flush mount on door. They work perfect!!!!!!!!!!! Only thing is do not try to force the little beggars together- one shot across the shop like a bullet and it is stuck to something metal somewhere. :dash2::dash2:
The legs- old mantle clock legs. All and all it turned out ok- I learned a lot and the next one will be different and better. Sorry about sporadic posts on this one. Enjoy 

[attachment=21724]

[attachment=21725]

[attachment=21726]

[attachment=21727]

[attachment=21808]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks great Mike, especially the book matched doors, love the feet too!


----------



## DKMD

That's a cool piece, Mike!

I'm kinda wondering about the knobs... The hinges and feet(very cool feet) are black, but the knobs looks like brass on my phone. I wonder how you decide on hardware for something like this... I guess my first instinct would have been to match everything up, but I don't know much about building stuff like this.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> That's a cool piece, Mike!
> 
> I'm kinda wondering about the knobs... The hinges and feet(very cool feet) are black, but the knobs looks like brass on my phone. I wonder how you decide on hardware for something like this... I guess my first instinct would have been to match everything up, but I don't know much about building stuff like this.



Should have added that the knobs will be darkened- I just ran out of darkening solution- I used it on my lights. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow Mike . I love the use of the GA. For it to be percieved as book matched (and rightfully so) just says that you took maximum advantage of that strip - something I always challenge myself to do with GA. 
Getting past the GA - it is a very different and creative design that I think you had to work VERY hard at to bring to fruition. Major Kudos my friend. You put a lot into that one and it shows  ~ Scott


----------



## GROOVY

Looks perfect to me, what did you finish it with? 
I wonder if poplar would be a good core veneer?


----------



## Mike1950

GROOVY said:


> Looks perfect to me, what did you finish it with?
> I wonder if poplar would be a good core veneer?



General satin-gel. poplar?? I have asked myself the same ? and will probably try it. Thanks M


----------

